# Very confused about way to join these pieces?



## BayareaWoodchuck (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm trying to reproduce this bookend design:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/subguy/bookend_1.jpg

I'm using cherry wood, and the three black lines that run horizontally will be be 1/8 " acrylic strips sandwhiched between the wood. 

My problem is I cannot successfully glue the 4 top square posts onto the main body, (end grain to end grain) and also the 3 black strips will not bond to the cherry wood. 

So far I've tried wood glue, 3 different types of epoxy, E-6000 glue, and almost at my wits end! Every manufacturer says their glue will work, so far none have. They hold the pieces, but come off under a small amount of pressure. I've been told to drill small holes in the 4 columns and use small dowels, which would help I'm sure. 

My next step is to use Weld On #45 glue. Thay also claim it will work fine. Does anyone know of a industrial strength glue that will do the trick?

Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I believe what you have is a glue line separation issue*

The acrylic acts as a separator and unless you really rough up or drill holes through it so the epoxy can bond through. I don't think it will adhere to the acrylic very well. A mechanical joint rather than an adhesive joint would help, usually the colors are just dadoed in or inlaid, for appearance rather than run through in solid plane, End grain to end grain reqilres a dowel or some mechanical joint or the first solid tap will break it all loose. You have a very interesting design, so keep trying. Maybe a continuous through bolt drilled vertically? It's a shame to mix the metal and wood but you need something mechanical. JMO :thumbsup: bill


----------



## sankofa (May 2, 2009)

Contact cement ???


----------



## BayareaWoodchuck (Dec 10, 2009)

Ok, this makes sense to me. Perhaps running a small dowel through the top 4 square columns, and a 3/8 dowel through the 4 main body pieces, essentially holding the acrylic piece in by way of tension, as the pieces above and below will hold it using the dowel. I will run some tests to make sure.

As far as glue then would I go with regular yellow glue on the dowels or use epoxy?

Thank you.


----------



## BayareaWoodchuck (Dec 10, 2009)

I've tried 4 types of glues, all failed, so I'd rather not go with contact. The mechanical joint should be the solution .... I hope!


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't have any idea what size we are working on?

The nuts and rods come in small sizes so it should
work fine











The holes in the middle pieces need to be larger than
the rod to allow for alignment. Any type of glue, even
school glue will hold the pieces after the rods are tightened.

Only the top and bottom need to be lined up .

This is how trophy's are made BTW. And a lot of
lamps.


----------



## BayareaWoodchuck (Dec 10, 2009)

That diagram is great! Very impressive. I thought about using the metal threaded rod, it should work. What would be the difference, structurally, between the metal rod / dowels, and just using all dowels? 


I've added a photo of the areas I was going to dowel. It's a lot of them!

I tested one yesterday, glued one of the top square pieces, and it worked great- very stable, wont budge at all. SO if I can just get all of thme to line up right maybe that's the answer.

Thanks

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/subguy/book_dowel.jpg


----------

